
Show HN: GlitchTip. Open source error tracking, compatible with Sentry SDKs - tallblondeguy
https://glitchtip.com
======
tallblondeguy
Just released a stable version of this yesterday.

It's open source, so feel free to pull it and give it a try locally! We have
installation instructions on our site[0] for the Docker image.

[0]:
[https://glitchtip.com/documentation/install](https://glitchtip.com/documentation/install)

~~~
jamescontrol
Clicking any of the blog posts takes me to the installation guide.

I cant seem to find any feature overview? Id like to see screenshots and a
nice overview of the features when browsing a project site like this

~~~
tallblondeguy
Thanks for pointing this out. Looks like it could be a bug in the static site
generator we're using; I'll look into it more today.

